# "verifiez la batterie"



## tom7402 (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook pro unibody de 2009, 15 pouces, C2D 2,66 Ghz avec les deux GPU, GeForce 9400 et 9600, sur OS X Lion. Je m'en sers tous les jours depuis 2009, essentiellement pour faire tourner Word et Powerpoint, et quelques jeux type left 4 dead occasionnellement avec la GeForce 9600. Une utilisation quotidienne mais plutôt soft, quoi.

Depuis hier, quand je clique en haut à droite sur l'indicateur batterie, c'est affiché "Vérifiez la batterie", avec un triangle et un point d'exclamation.

J'ai commencé à chercher sur des forums des gens dans mon cas, y en a pas beaucoup, et personne ne sait trop d'où ça vient.

La question est : ça veut dire quoi? J'ai un probleme avec ma batterie? Je dois la changer? C'est grave? Dans la mesure où ma machine a une vocation professionnelle, c'est un peu inquiétant ces conneries...


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

sur ces modeles approximativement la duree de vie est de 2 ans non?
donc faudrait que tu verifies la batterie  (oui je sais c'est facile)

essayes avec coconut battery afin de voir ce que te donnes le nombre de cycle et le pourcentage utilisable de là tu pourra voir si y a un pb ou pas!


----------



## tom7402 (27 Novembre 2011)

coconut battery :

design capacity = 6500 mah
current capacity = 5191 mah

autrement dit, ma batterie est à 79% de sa capacité d'origine si je comprend bien.
Ça me parait raisonnable...

Et 216 cycles, avec 29 mois dans "age of your mac"

C'est juste la batterie qui est vieille, ou alors c'est un problème genre carte mère ou je ne sais quoi? Ce que je veux savoir, c'est si il y a un probleme de vieillesse de ma batterie, qu'il faut changer ; ou si le problème est quelque chose d'autre, de plus grave.


----------



## marctiger (27 Novembre 2011)

Quand tu cliques sur "Vérifiez la batterie", il te donne l'explication.

S'il y avait un problème il t'afficherait un des autres indicateurs mentionné, il ne faut donc pas encore changer de batterie, tu le sauras le moment venu.


----------



## tom7402 (27 Novembre 2011)

D'accord d'accord, et c'est quoi du coup le problème?


----------



## marctiger (27 Novembre 2011)

Il faudrait la ré-étalonner. 

Ensuit il y a aussi à faire ces 2 points :

SMC
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR

PRAM ET VRAM
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## tom7402 (27 Novembre 2011)

OK donc il faut que je fasse tout ça pour "vérifier ma batterie"? Autrement dit, je sais pas quoi faire de ma soirée, tiens tiens je vais vérifier ma batterie... Je comprends pas très bien la logique de ce truc... ça sert à quoi ce message? (à part à me faire passer à la caisse, j'en suis sûr)

Il faut donc que je suive les instructions que tu as donné ci dessus pour que le message disparaisse, c'est bien ça?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

l'etallonage de la batterie permet de faire comprendre à l'ordi que tout va bien et que la batterie est encore viable!


----------



## tom7402 (27 Novembre 2011)

what does it mean, "étalonage de la batterie" ?!? (moi qui me pensais geek... j'ai l'impression d'être un débutant...)


----------



## marctiger (27 Novembre 2011)

Il n'y a pas d'*obligation*, tu fais ce que tu veux ! On te donnes des pistes pour essayer d'en tirer profit, de retrouver un peu de peps...

Libre à toi donc. 

Ah oui, 29 mois et 79 % c'est encore pas mal !


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

dixit wikipedia:

_Le calibrage permet la détermination de lappartenance dune mesure à une classe dintensité comprise entre deux valeurs limites prédéterminées._

c'est vrai qu'en fait on est plus dans le calibrage dans ce cas de figure...

en fait tu fais recalculer à l'ordi le point bas et le point haut de ta batterie! pour qu'il puisse savoir où se situe la charge actuelle 

ps: concernant le fait d'être g33k ou pas g33k, disons que certains de nous on passer le cap et en sont à être des Nolife


----------



## tom7402 (27 Novembre 2011)

Je comprends tout à fait.
Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est ce que signifie le message "vérifiez la batterie" en lui même. "Verifier" ? Pourquoi? Comment? Elle va très bien ma batterie ! J'ai pas besoin de la changer... Autant afficher un truc du genre "changez votre batterie", mais "vérifiez", ça ne veut rien dire en soi. Je suis pas ingénieur. Ça ressemble à un moyen obscur pour faire passer le client à la caisse, tous les deux ans, un peu un péage apple store en quelque sorte. On ne nous dit pas qu'il y a un problème, on nous dit juste de vérifier. Ça n'a pas de sens.

Du coup, je peux continuer à me servir de ma machine? Ça va pas exploser? On sait jamais, une vérification, ça peut vouloir dire tout et rien à la fois.


----------



## marctiger (27 Novembre 2011)

Cette inscription sert à te donner le lien qui explique les possibilités de problèmes, c'est tout, c'est du texte informatif !

De même si tu cliques sur "Infos Système/alimentation" tu auras accès à d'autres infos.

Quand ta batterie auras vraiment été usée, elle ne tiendra plus longtemps et là il te faudra la changer, mais tu dois voir ce qu'elle tient encore uniquement sur batterie, en usage "normal", pas de logiciels trop gourmand en ressource.


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Novembre 2011)

comme le contrôle technique...
Si tout va bien pas de soucis 
si il y a un probleme vaut mieux changer l'accessoire


----------



## tom7402 (27 Novembre 2011)

Oui bah dans le genre grosse blague, elle est pas mal je trouve... Je viens de redémarrer ma bestiole et le message a disparu... Donc je vérifie ma batterie jusqu'à il y a 5 minutes quoi.

Vous direz ce que vous voudrez, je suis persuadé que c'est une conspiration intégrée à OS X Lion pour faire changer le matériel des gens qui préferent mettre à jour le soft et garder le hard tant que ça roule ! Sus aux capitalistes ! Vive la révolution !

(à prendre au 2nd degré, cela va de soi)


----------



## marctiger (27 Novembre 2011)

Ben tu sais, au bout de plus de 5 ans avec mon MBP, j'en suis à ma 3ème batterie, il m'en reste 2 et aucune des 2 ne tient plus d'une heure !

Mais bon, en nomade je ne l'utilise pas longtemps, je trouve en général assez vite une prise de courant, j'ai toujours ce qu'il faut dans ma besace, y compris ma batterie de réserve.


----------



## tom7402 (29 Novembre 2011)

Dans la mesure où j'aime pas quand les gens laissent des sujets ouverts sans qu'ils ne soient résolus, je conclus :

Je suis allé voir un Apple premium reseller et un Centre Apple agrée.

- Apple premium reseller : ils ne savaient pas quoi faire, ni d'où ça venait, et m'ont proposé d'envoyer mon MBP pendant 1 semaine dans un Centre Apple agrée pour vérifier et faire des tests divers et variés.

C'est pourquoi j'ai préféré aller voir un Centre Apple agrée par moi même...

- Centre Apple agrée : le message "vérifiez la batterie" s'affiche au bout d'un certain temps, lorsque la batterie se fait faible. La mienne était plutot bien entretenue, à 80% de sa forme d'origine après 2 ans et demi et 220 cycles... mais c'était suffisant pour que OS X décide de m'afficher le message "vérifiez la batterie". Bref, le technicien m'a proposé soit de changer ma batterie maintenant tout de suite, soit de laisser passer, d'attendre, et de la changer quand vraiment elle ne tiendra plus. Or, elle tient encore à peu près 4 ou 5h chez moi... ce qui est encore largement suffisant. Je la changerai plus tard.

Voilà voilà... la question me semble résolue, à moins que quelqu'un de mieux renseigné ait autre chose à ajouter...


----------



## marctiger (30 Novembre 2011)

C'est parfait, cela résume ce qui a été dit et on peut dire "Résolu".


----------

